# South Asian Cityscapes



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

This thread is for the cityscapes of south Asia


Largest cities of their countries 



*Mumbai , India*


















*Credits: Pals_RGB*














*Karachi Pakistan*











credits: M.W.Ahmad











Karachi Beach by Ghalib Hasnain, on Flickr



*Dhaka , Bangladesh*



Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


*Colombo , Srilanka *































*Kabul , Afghanistan *


Kabul, Afghanistan by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


Kabul, Afghanistan by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


Kabul by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr



*Kathmandu , Nepal*
































*Malé , Maldives*































*Thimphu(Thimbu) , Bhutan*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Capital Cities 



*Dehli (NCR) , India *






























*Islamabad , Pakistan*




































note: The capital cities of Bangladesh , Nepal , Srilanka , Bhutan , Maldives have been included in post #1


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Other Major Cities 



*Bangalore(Bengaluru) , India*































*Lahore , Pakistan*






























*Hyderabad , India *






























*Kolkata , India*




















Urban Invasion by Amitabha Gupta, on Flickr


*Chennai , India*































*Chittagong , Bangladesh *



City Scape_Chittagong by nilesh rony, on Flickr


M.A. Aziz Stadium, Chittagong by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


12171363_10206886296328526_937382164_o by Amanda From, on Flickr


----------



## Nadeem Lahori (Feb 5, 2013)

Showing Lahore is such torn off state is insult to the great city of Lahore, it is unfair to show other cities in such lamlite and showing Lahore as if this city is comparable to some afghani of bhutani cities? disguting, Lahore is one of the best in South Asia and easily in top 3 cities.. admin please do your job properly or lock this thread


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Nadeem Lahori said:


> Showing Lahore is such torn off state is insult to the great city of Lahore, it is unfair to show other cities in such lamlite and showing Lahore as if this city is comparable to some afghani of bhutani cities? disguting, Lahore is one of the best in South Asia and easily in top 3 cities.. admin please do your job properly or lock this thread


*^^ bro calm down it's not a world war , I posted pictures that have been recently shared in country forums *

you may check the last few pages of Lahore thread in Pakistani forum 

& You can yourself post more pictures of any city from south asia


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lahore , Pakistan




Grand Jamia Masjid Lahore by Bahria Town Official, on Flickr


Bahria Country Club Lahore by Bahria Town Official, on Flickr


Lahore/Jail Road by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


Night Trails - Lahore Pakistan by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lahore , Pakistan


DSC_0175 by Faizan Khan, on Flickr


DSC_0198 by Faizan Khan, on Flickr


Lahore Fort by Shahbaz Hussain, on Flickr


Liberty Market Lahore by Muhammad Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lahore 


Kalma Chowk by Rana saad, on Flickr


Lahore Canal 2014 by Rana saad, on Flickr


Main Boulevard by Rana saad, on Flickr


The Royal Mosque by Rana saad, on Flickr


Azadi Chowk Interchange by Rana saad, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Multan , Pakistan*



Shah Rukn-E-Alam by Rana saad, on Flickr


Multan Ghanta Ghar by Danial Shah, on Flickr




Multan by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Faisalabad , Pakistan*



Faisalabad. <3 by Manahil Qureshi, on Flickr

#University_of_Agriculture_Faisalabad  by Ahmad Fraz Gondal, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Male' , Maldives


Male' City, Maldives by Nattu, on Flickr


Male', the capital of Maldives by Nattu, on Flickr


Fuvahmulah , Maldives 












Mosque in Fuvahmulah, Maldives by Nattu, on Flickr



*Hulhumalé, Maldives*


Hulhumalé, Maldives by Nattu, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

kandy, Sri lanka

SLpics056_rz by Martin Lamprecht, on Flickr

Sri Dalada Maligawa - Temple of the Tooth by Phil Pesch, on Flickr


----------



## aravindasing (Jan 27, 2013)

Colombo Sri Lanka


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Ahmedabad,India* from Indian city scapes thread


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Hyderabad , Pakistan*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi , Pakistan*


Merewether Clock Tower - Karachi by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr


Manora Beach - Karachi by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr



Karachi Port by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr


KarachiScapes by Aliraza M.iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Jaipur, India * from Indian city scapes thread


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kandahar , Afghanistan






























Herat , Afghanistan































*Kabul , Afghanistan *


Baraki round about, Kabul by Zabiullah Fazly, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lahore , Pakistan pictures from Mehfil-e-Pakistan


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Peshawar , Pakistan*
































Sukkur , Pakistan











سكهّر‎ by BILAL Sheikh, on Flickr






















Karachi , Pakistan






















NK__3511- by Nadeem Khawar, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Hyderabad,India* from Indian city scapes thread


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Trivendrum,Kerala,India* from indian city scapes thread


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lahore,Pakistan*

*Badshahi Mosque*










*Lahore Fort*










*Fort Road Food Street*





































*Shahi Hammam*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lahore,Pakistan *
*Wazir Khan Mosque*
Entrance view of Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore by atifaj, on Flickr
Lahore Wazir Khan mosque by Huma Beg, on Flickr
Lahore Wazir Khan mosque by Huma Beg, on Flickr
*Shalimar Garden*
Shalimar Garden Lahore!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr
*Coocosden*
Coocosden Restaurant by Usamah Mahmood Khan, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Islamabad , Pakistan*


































































*credits: Faisal.Moin*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lahore,Pakistan*

*Liberty*
Credits:RB Photography 



























*Tourist Bus*










*Butterfly House*
Credits:N/A


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Good idea for a thread! At least this way we'll get to see pictures of cities from South Asia, which are not normally easily available! kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice to see more of South Asian cities. The density is incredible specially in places like Dhaka or Katmandu. Is also nice to see that Indian cities are developing with more infraestructure, urbanism, modern buildings and older buildings restoration. Male and Colombo look very good. It seems as they are the most polished together with Islamabad.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

When posting photos also we must post their credits, sources. Dont forget that


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Karachi , Pakistan 


clifton block 8 








*source: http://imgur.com/wzdt6vD*

clifton beach 








*source: http://imgur.com/FptuBb0*


----------



## Bardia Saeedi (May 8, 2015)

in 20 years South Asia will be comparable to Europe, mark my words


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Colombo Lit up for the Wesak Festival

IMG]http://i64.************/2u5fbqr.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Karachi , Pakistan










*link: https://www.facebook.com/satishmala...2995160422888/265433040512432/?type=3&theater*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Quetta , Pakistan*









*link: https://www.facebook.com/5236373943...637394348780/1038727136173134/?type=3&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/5236373943...3637394348780/996384227074092/?type=3&theater*











*https://www.facebook.com/5236373943...3637394348780/945716162140899/?type=3&theater*










*https://www.facebook.com/5236373943...3637394348780/769625373083313/?type=3&theater*


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Ahmedabad,Gujarat



gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Interestingly these are snips from the trailer of the upcoming Gujarati movie '*Thai Jashe*' (releasing 3rd June). Its now becoming a trend for Gujarati movies to include a few aerial drone clips of Ahmedabad or other cities. Although Ahmedabad now does have some drone-worthy aerial-scapes to showcase...and the film makers are hard selling the new vistas to the public.
> 
> a by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Gurgaon,Haryana



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright gurrjag


Noida,Uttar Pradesh



Neelabh said:


> A month old pics
> 
> 
> Noida by hi_nilabh, on Flickr





Pals_RGB said:


> Noida Under construction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lahore,Pakistan*

*Abdullah Gul interchange, Ring road*

*Credits: Tallha Sarwar*










* Azadi interchange*

*Credits:Hafiz Adeel Abbas*










*Jail road*










*Jail road*

*Credits: Zeeshan Khan‎*


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*


可倫坡 Colombo by Chia Chieh Fan, on Flickr

可倫坡 Colombo by Chia Chieh Fan, on Flickr


Urban Sunset - Colombo by Malinda Rathnayake, on Flickr


Galle Face Green, Colombo by Royston Rascals, on Flickr


Grand Oriental Hotel, Colombo by Royston Rascals, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo ,Sri Lanka*

Lots of construction here
:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

20160518-P1030446.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


20160520-DSC_0170.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr

20160520-DSC_0208.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


more lights more colours by parkavikumar, on Flickr

upload by ahmed mousa, on Flickr


Colombo Sunset by Asitha Mirando, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo* cont.


Sri Lanka-10.jpg by Doctorandus Sarajevo, on Flickr


#Clouds #BlueSky #SkyLine #Cityscapes #Colombo #LKA by Fayas Ismail, on Flickr



20160331_083807 by nicholas iyadurai, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and above*


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore, Pakistan*

*Credits: Up and Above*


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bombay/Mumbai, India*








cc: Pranshu Dubey


Esplanade House























































Le 15 Patisserie, Colaba

















cc: KB335ci2


Aer, Four Seasons Hotel








cc: http://iconosquare.com/p/1207308158293854428_13060593


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bombay/Mumbai, India*

Colaba






























































cc: KB335ci2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lahore :cheers:


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

cc: https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/22843920782/in/search_QM_q_IS_mumbai+monorail_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec








































































cc: KB335ci2


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bombay/Mumbai, India*









cc: Pranshu Dubey

Colaba/Cuffe Parade





















































cc: KB335ci2


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Mumbai & Lahore looking good!!! :cheers:


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Singharaja Rain Forest, Sri Lanka


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Singharaja cnt..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Dont forget to post also their credits, sources


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Pals_RGB said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/moetsphotography/26919947401/in/search_QM_q_IS_gurgaon_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gurgaon,India


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

World8115 said:


> Click here for large size
> 
> HDR Panaroma,View from Amer Palace,Jaipur,India. by [email protected], on Flickr





Yagya said:


> [/url]
> Jawahar Kala Kendra, Jaipur. by DraconianRain, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> Jal Mahal at Dawn by Ravikanth K, on Flickr
> 
> Jal Mahal by @nkur Chaturvedi photgraphy, on Flickr





Yagya said:


> _DSC4229 by PrettyLiesUglyTruths, on Flickr





Yagya said:


> DSCF8909 by Michael-travel, on Flickr





Yagya said:


> Saturday Morning by Aravind Pisapati, on Flickr


Jaipur, India


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

That's Gurgaon Metro in the pics too?


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Intoxication said:


> That's Gurgaon Metro in the pics too?


Yes, it goes by the name rapid metro.


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Water fountain at Shantigram township during weekend nights...
> 
> DSC_0091 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0080 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0076 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0073 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0072 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0093 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0074 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr


Musical fountain show, Ahemdabad, India


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

^^

It would be better if we post the name of city on top 

*thanks* :cheers:


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Karachi , Sindh , Pakistan







m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


> *nishan-e-Pakistan sea view *





m.sohaib98 said:


>





BlurredLines said:


> Tooba Mosque
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

m.sohaib98 said:


> ^^
> 
> It would be better if we post the name of city on top
> 
> *thanks* :cheers:


OK

What is this in the fourth pic?? looks like a cricket ground.


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

yogiraj said:


> ^^21 June is international yoga day, is the man in first pic preparing for that?


Well,the pic isn't that recent so no.


> BTW Lahore looks a heritage city


Yes! Indeed it's. All of Mughal treasures found here


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

Kochi, Kerala, India
https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...379_895849420499897_6310707953586799134_o.jpg


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Coastal areas of Baluchistan , Pakistan 



m.sohaib98 said:


> Makran coastal highway by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr
> 
> 
> "Makran coastal highway" by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr





m.sohaib98 said:


> Kund Malir





JADI said:


> Kund Malir Beach by Shak023, on Flickr





JADI said:


> IMG_9880 by mairaj2010, on Flickr





JADI said:


> IMG_9873 by mairaj2010, on Flickr







hammy007 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


> Hub Dam by Abdul Qadir Memon, on Flickr






m.sohaib98 said:


> Hingol National Park





hammy007 said:


>





hammy007 said:


>


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

^^
*more *




hammy007 said:


>


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

^^Post them in "beaches around the world" too!


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

ReginaMills said:


> ^^Post them in "beaches around the world" too!


are you talking about this one?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=554130&page=56


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Sri Lankan Expressways


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

photo credits to owners


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

*Dhaka*

A country under construction by ASaber91, on Flickr





































Dhaka5 by ASaber91, on Flickr










216612_555791464460376_1496211272_n by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr

559267_555437381162451_479551897_n by Faisal Shourov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Good thread guys!! Lets keep it going!! Dhaka looking great!!! kay:


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Kabul , Afghanistan 



JADI said:


> Kabul by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr






JADI said:


> Sakhi -Kabul by Zaman Ehsani, on Flickr





avto_trest said:


>





Metropole said:


> Kabul Mart, Parwiz Azimi





Metropole said:


> Khushal Khan, Kabul
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kabul, Afghanistan 2015  by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


Kabul, Afghanistan 2015  by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


Kabul, Afghanistan 2015  by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


Kabul Jan after rain by ahmadi_ghani, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo*









Credit to ferny_nanda on instagram









Credit to
https://www.instagram.com/p/BG0z-njugKm









https://www.instagram.com/p/BG0nolnvnXA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BGzRqnUB7fX/


----------



## Nadeem Lahori (Feb 5, 2013)

yogiraj said:


> BTW Lahore looks a heritage city


Its a complete package, mixture of historical blend, heritage sites, and ultra modern, a great city called LAHORE


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*New Delhi,India*



gsouza said:


> Connaught Place
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jeet.gahlot said:


> source - http://futuredelhi.com/thread-144-page-2.html





jeet.gahlot said:


> Source- http://futuredelhi.com/thread-144-page-2.html





yogiraj said:


> Schools made made royal but no play groundhno:


Credit to there resp. owners


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

So now including me, we have three people who watch bleach:lol:

BTW Kabul and Dhaka are just amazing in there specific ways :cheers:


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

castlerock said:


> Kochi, Kerala, India
> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...379_895849420499897_6310707953586799134_o.jpg


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Back to Delhi*



Neelabh said:


> http://img01.ibnlive.in/ibnlive/uploads/2015/08/delhi-hyperlapse.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> DLF Capital Greens
> photo copyright Debojit Paul





Pals_RGB said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/abeytunge/27460960571/in/search_QM_q_IS_delhi_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yogiraj said:


> Source http://futuredelhi.com/thread-66-page-9.html





jeet.gahlot said:


> source http://futuredelhi.com/thread-66-page-10.html


Credit to there resp. owners


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Mumbai,India



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright a_7life_journey


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Delhi-NCR*



yogiraj said:


> India Gate
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yogiraj said:


> CP
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yogiraj said:


> Source
> http://futuredelhi.com/thread-207-page-3.html


X-posting


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Nice!! Never knew Delhi had so many buildings (in one location) like in Mumbai.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ That last photo is from Greater Noida, part of national capital region (NCR). Greater Noida is a separate city just like Noida and Gurgaon.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Ah ok! I guess most of NCR's skyscrapers are in Noida & Gurgaon?


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Mumbai



Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHeSsHshZjt/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Intoxication said:


> Ah ok! I guess most of NCR's skyscrapers are in Noida & Gurgaon?


yes


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Lonavala, Maharastra, India*













































Image credit to there resp. owners


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

more of lonavala

















Image credit to there owners


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

m.sohaib98 said:


> Ocean tower wali picture mai wires hain
> But leave that . its OK.
> 
> & for your likes I want to say this is not Facebook status , this is all about our country's status
> ...


 Whoo..! Kitne judgemental ho aap.. :cheers:


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

yogiraj said:


> *lonavala , Maharashtra *



Very Beautiful state of Maharashtra


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

ReginaMills said:


> Whoo..! Kitne judgemental ho aap.. :cheers:


:hide:


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo*



dinojan.350 said:


>





dinojan.350 said:


>





dinojan.350 said:


>





dinojan.350 said:


>


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo*

Reflections on the lake at waters edge Colombo by Dinushka M.M, on Flickr
Sunset from the Cinnamon Red Hotel Bar - Colombo by Amal Rajakaruna, on Flickr
Untitled by Alain Bachellier, on Flickr
Beira Lake at Dusk by Nazly Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

^^
Colombo cont.



DEsl said:


> Vesak Lights at Beira Lake by Prasanna Welangoda, on Flickr





DEsl said:


> Viharamahadevi Park, Colombo by cat_collector, on Flickr
> 
> Colombo by cat_collector, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo*

Colombo



Saviour20 said:


> Every week I'll try and capture the hustle and bustle of a re-energised Colombo and its suburbs.


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Dhaka 



jason.kazi said:


>





jason.kazi said:


> Gulshan Ave


Urban Harmony by Shaer Ahmed, on Flickr

Cityscape Dhaka by Tanjil Rahman, on Flickr

Dhaka Nagar Bhaban by sourovkabir, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

Faisal Shourov said:


> Dhaka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the Moon photoshopped?


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Colombo looking very good!!


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Tirupati, India*



SARAN R said:


> cc:Kamalakar Anthati





Gudavalli said:


> Photo copyright *Leo Fernando*


Image credit to reap. owner


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Jatayu Natural park, Kerala, India*









Img credit scoopwhoop.com


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Sikuru7.lk said:


> Is the Moon photoshopped?


Don't know, it does look photoshopped to me


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Lavasa, pune, India*









Road to Lavasa






















































Image credit to resp. owners


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Lavasa cont..





















































Image credit to resp. owner


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice photos guys; the moon in previous page is photoshopped for sure...


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

lavasa is so beautiful. can't believe there is such a place in the subcontinent


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

*Navimumbai,INDIA*

photocopyright expressography


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

*Some more pics of Lavasa*


















































































Credit Facebook Page Lavasa Community


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Nice pictures. Search for 'Amanora park town city', it's quite impressive too.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Indore, Madhya Pradesh, India



















*All photos CC: maverick01*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Mysore, Karnataka, India


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Baluchistan , Pakistan 




hammy007 said:


> hingol river






m.sohaib98 said:


>





hammy007 said:


>



*credits to their owners *


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Gangtok, Sikkim, India









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/13665...ngtok_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/12260...ngtok_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/mayfa...ngtok_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Male, Maldives*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Baluchistan , Pakistan 



hammy007 said:


>





hammy007 said:


>






m.sohaib98 said:


> *Pari Chashma, Harnai*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Peshawar , KPK , Pakistan 






OmI92 said:


> Credits: Í Hussain Turi
> 
> Bagh-e-Naran
> 
> ...





m.sohaib98 said:


> Bala Hissar






m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


>





m.sohaib98 said:


> Shaukat Khanam Hospital
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Abbottabad , KPK , Pakistan*

View of Abbottabad from Shimla Hill











Wadda Drama said:


> Haro River, Pakistan





myousafn2000 said:


> Some more pics of Jhangra Dam Lake near Havelian Abbottabad





JADI said:


> Abbottabad by Shehzaad Maroof, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Highways & motorways of Pakistan*




m.sohaib98 said:


> Makran coastal highway by Iqbal khatri, on Flickr





OmI92 said:


> KKH
> 
> Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox






500 said:


> *KKH*





Horizon_ said:


> *M1*





Horizon_ said:


> *M2*





> Motorway M2 near Kallar Kahar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thatta , Sindh , Pakistan



> Haleji Lake
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Tomb of Prince Sultan Ibrahim bin Mirza Muhammad Isa Tarkhan situated in makli Graveyard, Thatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Shogran , KPK , Pakistan


Hill station in Shogran


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Swat region , KPK , Pakistan*



500 said:


> Credits: Syed Mehdi Bukhari





JADI said:


> Luddo Village, Swat KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr






JADI said:


> Atror Valley, Swat KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr





JADI said:


> Luddo Meadow, Swat KPK (Pakistan) by Muhammad Akram Attari, on Flickr





JADI said:


> Marghuzar - Minogra - Swat by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr





JADI said:


> Swat - Pakistan by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr






JADI said:


> Miandam, Swat


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India


Indian Sun said:


>





gvijayan said:


> *Jeep Chennai - OMR Perungudi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Arul Murugan said:


> ^^
> 
> Status as on April 13th 2015
> 
> ...





ashwintv84 said:


> TCS siruseri, SIPCOT, Chennai by Mercy A, on Flickr
> 
> 
> That cloudy day ❤ #TCS sipcot, chennai by Mercy A, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Upcoming gift city, Gujrat, India


yogiraj said:


> beautiful pic may be old





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> ^^
> Appreciate you guys for putting out some much needed perspective amidst all this negativity :cheers:.
> 
> Moving back to the subject:
> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Place to relax





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

kochi, Kerela, India


vjkrishn said:


> *pic:fb*





vjkrishn said:


> *Vallathol Junction SP/AP road*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vjkrishn said:


> *View from Starlit Suites roof garden *





vjkrishn said:


> *Stadium Link Road*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Thane, Maharashtra, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> from instagram





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sagargj10





Pals_RGB said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/hiranandanipropertiesthane/28767432052/in/search_QM_q_IS_thane+skyline_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec
> 
> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/28183521760/in/search_QM_q_IS_thane+skyline_AND_mt_IS_all_AND_w_IS_all_AND_s_IS_rec


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka, Bangladesh

Dhaka 15th Dec by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 15th Dec by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 3rd May by ASaber91, on Flickr


Gulshan, Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Gulshan Nights by ASaber91, on Flickr


Bangla Motor Intersection by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 21st March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahmedabad,india

Originally posted by *gandhi.rushabh1992 *in Ahmedabad cityscapes


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mysore, karnatka, India


engineer.akash said:


> Dev raj urs road
> 
> 
> 
> ...





engineer.akash said:


> Dasara elephants morning walk





engineer.akash said:


> Navaratri starts
> 
> Mysore geared up for dasara





engineer.akash said:


> KR circle





engineer.akash said:


>





engineer.akash said:


>


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaipur, Rajasthan, India


Pals_RGB said:


> World Trade Park, Jaipur
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> cc:https://500px.com/photo/157026123/empty-street-in-early-morning-by-prithviraj-d-jaguar





Yagya said:


> cc: shrey chauhan photography





Yagya said:


> cc:https://500px.com/photo/137915091/the-quiet-morning-by-rahul-sharma





Yagya said:


> India Trip by Rodfhaii, on Flickr


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Amritsar, India


yogiraj said:


> Amritsar, Punjab, India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Trivendrum, Kerala, India


unnikrishnanbm said:


> *TP Birds Eye View.*
> 
> PC -IBS





arunceedee said:


> Years back....arial view, from internet...thanks to the photographer
> ....





SajithVijayan said:


> *A view from Nila building at Technopark,Phase 1.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahemdabad river front ,gujarat, India


gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Pics from the new Flower Garden on the west riverfront
> 
> DSC_0889 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> ...





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0802 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0811 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0817 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0819 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0825 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0834 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0837 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0839 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0841 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0850 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0861 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0864 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> DSC_0869 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0875 by Rushabh Gandhi, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Navimumbai,India

originaly posted by *sahiesh* in navimumbai metro thread


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo Sri Lanka*


20161228-_MG_8133.jpg by Dhammika Heenpella, on Flickr

Inner Peace by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr

Gangarama Colombo by dilanjana nanayakkara, on Flickr

colombo-sunset-on-galle-fort-road-on-the-seafront-sri-lanka-editorial-use-only-by-asiatravel-shutterstock_228518956 by Luis Beltran, on Flickr


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan (Apr 6, 2016)

Now time for Shehr-e-Karachi



m.sohaib98 said:


> Shaheed e millat road





Pak_Forever said:


> Karachi , 10000 Feet ASL
> 
> By Hassan Uraizee





m.sohaib98 said:


> *I.I.C.R*





m.sohaib98 said:


> *shahrah-e-firdousi*





500 said:


> UBL Tower





m.sohaib98 said:


>





>





>





m.sohaib98 said:


>


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan (Apr 6, 2016)

Murree, Punjab, Pakistan



Pak_Forever said:


> Murree Toaday





Pak_Forever said:


> View from bhurban continental apartments





Pak_Forever said:


> Murre
> 
> By Farooq





Pak_Forever said:


> PC Bhurban Murree


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan (Apr 6, 2016)

Islamabad, Pakistan



dizzie35 said:


>





dizzie35 said:


>





dizzie35 said:


>





dizzie35 said:


>





Pak_Forever said:


> Islamabad Skyline under clouds
> 
> Todays Morning Pic





Pak_Forever said:


>





tabeb noor said:


>


----------



## AbdurrehmanKhan (Apr 6, 2016)

Multan, Punjab, Pakistan



Pakia said:


>





AbdurrehmanKhan said:


> Shes living





123 qasim said:


> Nishtar Road





Adil Saeed said:


>





Adil Saeed said:


>





Adil Saeed said:


>





Adil Saeed said:


>


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

IT park kerala, India


Travancore_007 said:


> Photo:Kaarthik Balathandapani





25Dude25 said:


> Pic: Aneesh KP





Ziyan said:


> *This isn't Dubai or Singapore!! It's our own Trivandrum!*





Viveks said:


> My neighbour's crazy about his bike paved the way for this good click... :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> Cc - Goutham Narayanan





ASGeorge said:


> ^^ Another view
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damukannappan said:


> *UST Global Campus Inauguration*
> 
> Images *Vivek Narayanan*


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

kolkatta, WB, India


studdmanster said:


> Some installations on the central verge of Rajarhat e'way for BGBS...





studdmanster said:


> Another one...





studdmanster said:


> Designer Wi-Fi Hot Spot....New Town...





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Sujit Sarkar





Suncity said:


> photo copyright tubaitorres





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Plane Spotters Kolkata


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Gujarat,India


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Pune, India


koresh said:


> *Blue Ridges *





koresh said:


> *Night view from Megapolis Sangria*





koresh said:


> *JRD Tata Bridge, Kasarwadi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Karachi



smfarazm.. said:


> :colbert:


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Kolkatta, India


Suncity said:


> From this video by flycam squad
> 
> 1
> 
> ...












_photos copyright daveburk_

1









2







[/QUOTE]


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*KARACHI*



> clifton
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> karachi mini skyline


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ What's this building leading straight from the road:


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Intoxication said:


> What's this building leading straight from the road:


Ocean tower


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Gurgaon,India

Originally posted by *gsouza* in gurgaon city scapes


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Noida, India


Pals_RGB said:


> Greater Noida
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gsouza said:


> Noida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Bangalore*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPVQ5CEDAcl/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BP1vwvugcSK/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQBAoHlgZoW/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPwyHtgjdHd/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPwn6QcD2lw/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BNbzYTnA3Yl/



























Source: KB335ci2









https://www.instagram.com/p/BOjjvb4Bb-X/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BAtvAxiwLi7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BP8DrCJBcD8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/8hTa6aIKWa/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BP137DwBW3w/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPIcBd_hMpE/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPnvPFhB06E/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPuzMa3Bnc9/


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo ,Sri Lanka*

Cargills Building - Colombo by Ganidu Balasuriya Photography, on Flickr


Independence Square Monument, Colombo, Sri Lanka by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr



Colombo by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


Illuminated Gangaramaya Temple, Colombo, Sri Lanka by Ramin Rahimzada, on Flickr


Colombo by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

colombo cont.


Colombo by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


Colombo street by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


Colombo architecture by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


Colombo architecture by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr

Colombo architecture by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


Colombo Lighthouse by Thilina Sampath Siriwardana, on Flickr


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Delhi, India


gsouza said:


> Wikimedia Commons - Aerial Photos by Sumita Roy Dutta
> 
> 04 - Najafgarh, Dwarka & Mohan Garden - West Delhi
> 
> ...


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*KARACHI*




m.sohaib98 said:


> *I.I.C.R *
> 
> 
> 
> ...






m.sohaib98 said:


> *Ibrahim Ismail Chundrigar Road - downtown karachi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





m.sohaib98 said:


> *bahria town*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kolkata*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQNLYgShSDH/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BO1TAW8BjlA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPU790eAY6u/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BOxEpflD4A8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BNX5UPsjCHT/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQLTuk-hvVG/


cc Animesh Ray


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Gurgaon*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQNZ1ZJlJwg/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPeQrXdgz0k/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BPFPIjlgZs0/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BP9MpcOB1TV/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQBJ-zOApIR/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Noida - Greater Noida... snapshots from this ad video


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Mumbai,india

originally posted by Andre123


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

BKC, MumbaI, India


roshanpoojary said:


> Reliance Jio garden.





Coolguyz said:


> cc akku3113
> 
> https://postimage.org/





KB335ci2 said:


>


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Lahore,Pakistan*

Grand Jamia masjid, Bahria town

Credits: Zaka Bhatti










Lahore Metro bus

Credits: Umar Farooq










Service lane along Mall road

Credits: Fakhar Alam Bhatti‎










Lahore food street




























University of Central Punjab 

Credits:Uzair Aziz










Liberty 
Credits: Up, Above & Beyond - Professional QuadCopter / Drone Services


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

Murree,Pakistan 

Credits: Hydaspes' Lightbox


























[/QUOTE]

Murree expressway 

Credits:Fahad Mustafa










Credits:Fb page Northern areas of Pakistan 










Credits:Mehreen Iftikhar


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

New Delhi


Pals_RGB said:


> Vintage Car rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gsouza said:


> https://www.instagram.com/aerialindians/
> 
> Indira Gandhi International Airport
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Udaipur, Rajasthan, India


Yagya said:


>





Yagya said:


> ^^
> cc:Joseph Radhik





Pals_RGB said:


> pic courtesy: Udaipurblog.com





Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BMQpqXJD8P9/


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Mumbai/Bombay* ~ _random photos from Instagram_









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ-seQmArNW/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ7XDLTFT3u/


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ0YbjnAtXs/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ-mBZmAsl4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ3FUS8AZHw/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQvW3F8AEF7/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQVpP3pFclO/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BOM7E24g1d3/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BLgkGAMBs_6/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BN6-3jnA_kA/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BLd-PG8AINl/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BMWef5jBIHX/


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BMMIwSthl80/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BQ5hUWCAiCZ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BESu1HCNvQx/


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*KARACHI*










https://www.instagram.com/p/BQSdZkIA4oq/?taken-by=ssajjad01










*unknown photographer *









*unknown photographer *









https://www.facebook.com/pg/saadsaeedphotography/photos/?ref=page_internal

ocean tower









do darya


















*credit: Yasir hyder*












do darya


















*credits: Saad nadeem*


clifton 








*unknown photographer*

2 talwar (two swords) 








*credits: Dm.Mirani*




DHA golf & country club








https://www.facebook.com/saadsaeedp...844818612183/1445119045551414/?type=3&theater









*credits: saad saeed*










Bahria town








https://500px.com/photo/200527491/bahria-town-karachi-by-muhammad-farooq











Karachi city panorama 








https://www.facebook.com/abdulsamaz...7413658442911/617423761775234/?type=1&theater


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

some screen shots of *Karachi* from a video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9BKt2L5n0o


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright *thewavy_artist*

Navi mumbai,india


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Noida*

Image resolutions are low since these snapshots are from random youtube videos..


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Gurgaon*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad

Jinnah Avenue

© Infinity Productions










At night:


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright dulaript





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright thelostgirlworld





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright brisgard





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright kartikkatkar





jinka sreekanth said:


> Extreme left tower.
> photocopyright Y A S H R U P A R E L I A





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright anoushkab6


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

upcoming gift city, gujarat, India


yogiraj said:


> Wtc UC





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Brigade u/c





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

kochi metro, kerala,India 



Malayaali said:


> Metro via-duct at Aluva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Karachi



m.sohaib98 said:


> *khalid bin waleed road - skyline *
> 
> view from KDA officers club
> 
> *Courtesy: DhoomBros*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*

Baitul Mukarram Mosque and Bangabandhu Football Stadium

Dhaka 14th March by ASaber91, on Flickr

Paltan, Dhaka

Dhaka 14th March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka 14th March by ASaber91, on Flickr

Karwan Bazar area visible in the distant upper left

Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr

Bangladesh Bank and Shena Kalyan Shangstha

Bangladesh Bank by ASaber91, on Flickr

Dilkusha, Dhaka

Dhaka 14th March by ASaber91, on Flickr

Looking towards Dhaka North areas of Gulshan & Mohakhali

Dhaka 14th March by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Dhaka


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Dhaka




















Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr

Dhaka by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Multan Pakistan


Multan Ghanta Ghar by Danial Shah, on Flickr

Shah Rukn-e-Alam (Multan) 
by Khalil-ur-Rehman Waleed, on Flickr


Multan - Pakistan by sufined, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lahore


Lahore Fort!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


Royal Mosque Lahore!!! by Imran Sohail, on Flickr


Lahore Fort by Muhammad Amjad Sadiq, on Flickr


Lahore/Jail Road by Awais Mustafa, on Flickr


Lawrence Gardens | Bagh-e-Jinnah by Everything has beauty, but not everyone sees it..., on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Islamabad 




























Faisal Mosque 









Pakistan Monument





































*credit to photographers *


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

KARACHI

Karachi - City of Lights by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


Karachi- City of Lights by Dr. Ashhad Ali Khan Suri, on Flickr


UBL Head Office, Karachi by UBL Digital, on Flickr


Good Morning Karachi by Khurram Kamal, on Flickr


UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 v3 by UBL Digital, on Flickr


UBL Head Office Building on 23rd March,2017 v2 by UBL Digital, on Flickr


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Kochi,Kerala,India


mohammedirshad06 said:


> *The day when India's Mightiest Aircraft Carrier- INS Viraat made its final visit to Cochin....*


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

All pics by Hydaspes' Lightbox:

*Islamabad*



















*Rawalpindi*










Metro Bus Track (Rawalpindi--Islamabad) over Murre Road, Rawalpindi:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Chennai ~ random photos









Photography: Arihant [email protected]









Source: https://500px.com/maheswarank





































Photos copyright: Pixeldo.com










Source: psk group

Chennai by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

Chennai by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

Chennai by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr

Chennai by Vinoth Thambidurai, on Flickr


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad* F-9 park & Blue Area


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Chennai, India


nashcode said:


> Source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/abhisharmishra/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rawalpindi* Race Course park

By Hydaspes' Lightbox


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Photos copyright: towering_goals


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice photos guys


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

gurgaon metro 


patel2897 said:


> *More Pictures of Rapid Metro Phase 2 Pic :* http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/04/01/commercial-operations-start-on-gurgaon-metros-7-km-phase-2/


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Pune, India


Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQn9hF1FVnp/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pals_RGB said:


> Blue ridge township
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Rapid metro gurgaon phase 2


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Gurgaon




























Copyright: nasirnabikachroo









https://www.instagram.com/p/BRisatZhVC4/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BSG2qiNlzey/



















https://www.instagram.com/p/BR-JCAHF1z2/


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

wow


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Islamabad:



JADI said:


> Ufone tower by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr





JADI said:


> _MRA8091 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr





JADI said:


> _MRA8101 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr





JADI said:


> _MRA8085 by Mohsan Raza, on Flickr


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hyderabad,India 


kailash9999 said:


> Hyderabad rising !
> 
> cc of *wiki;*
> Scroll ----->>>>


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

kolkata,west bengal,India


Suncity said:


> photo copyright Lost With Purpose


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Muzaffarabad, AJK, Pakistan* by Hydaspes' Lightbox










Cable Stayed Bridge


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Islamabad* Zero Point Interchange, National Monument & Rawal Lake, By Hydaspes' Lightbox


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ Nice Islamabad.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Bangalore*

Shot these a month ago. There are very few cities in India which are pedestrian friendly and Bangalore is definitely one of them especially the central areas with the newly laid Tender sure roads.

IMG_20170321_135316 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_114205 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_122819 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_145520 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_150342 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_150644 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_151438 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_152947 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_152550 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_153921 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

IMG_20170328_160544 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

Bangalore 2017 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

Bangalore by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

Bangalore by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

Bangalore by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr

Bangalore b


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

More of banglore


Pals_RGB said:


> Sharing is caring. I think i should share a few more.  Thanks Aryaved.
> 
> Bangalore 2017 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

gurgaon, India


Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BShI5NblzVh/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rishav371 said:


> cc:http://futuredelhi.com/thread-199.html?highlight=gurgaon





Pals_RGB said:


> Gurgaon is getting classy day by day
> 
> A newly built foot overbridge in cybercity
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Kolkata, India


sukrity said:


> On top of *Elita Garden Vista*, on left is *DLF New Town Heights*, on right is upcoming almost complete *HIDCO Bus Stand* and in front is *Shapoorji Sukhobristi.*





studdmanster said:


> A Reliance Smart outlet has come up at New town (nr Uniworld)...





Suncity said:


> Skyscrapers would have been better for India's largest bank
> 
> _photo copyright susanoo_pro_
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Bhaskar Banerji_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn.....Bangalore is Bangalore. Unmatched. I miss the weather, the pubs, the food, the beautiful treelined streets & boulevards. Feeling nostalgic after seeing the pics.

Gurgaon is going to another level. The overbridge reminds one of the New York High Line. I hope more such bridges are constructed. Now that Phase-2 of Rapid Metro Gurgaon is operational, the authorities must try to inject more & more greenery. Delhi is gradually being overtaken by its smaller neighbour. Go Gurgaon Go.....


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Noida,India



Pals_RGB said:


> The Noida and Greater Noida authority has done a commendable job by planting so much trees on the medians and sides of the roads.. brilliant. Some snapshots to banta hai..





Pals_RGB said:


> More snapshots from random youtube videos





Pals_RGB said:


> ^^ More


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

More Muzaffarabad, AJK:


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

ITC Grand Bharat Gurgaon, India



























https://www.itchotels.in/hotels/gurgaon/itcgrandbharat.html


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

ITC Grand Bharat Gurgaon counted.....










https://www.itchotels.in/hotels/gurgaon/itcgrandbharat.html


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

An older pic of Gurgaon during Rapid Metro trial runs










http://www.dlfcybercity.com/gallery-rapid.aspx


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

DLF Cyber city, Gurgaon, India




























http://dlfcyberhub.com


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

A slightly older pic of the Delhi Metro Airport Express connecting Delhi Airport T3 to New Delhi Railway station. One can take this train from the Delhi Airport to reach the city interior.










The platforms are equipped with screen doors.










http://www.indiatimes.com/news/indi...rvice-on-the-airport-express-line-263554.html










cc : Hindustan Times

http://themetrorailguy.com/2015/07/17/pics-delhis-pink-line-crossing-airport-express-line/


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

KARACHI


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sanjogMhatre





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sanjog mhatre





jinka sreekanth said:


>


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai-Pune Expressway, India








[/url]Mumbai-Pune Expressway, as seen from Dukes Retreat, Khandala by ilovethirdplanet, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Aamby valley, India





















































Image credit to there owner


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai-Pune expressway contd....










source : Panoramio


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Some more of aamby valley













































Image credit to there owners


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lonavala....near Mumbai-Pune expressway....










http://discover-india-info.blogspot.in/2014_08_01_archive.html










http://sachinkgupta.com/2010/07/khandala.html


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai-Pune expressway continued....










http://coolcabservices.in








[/url]Mumbai-Pune Express Way by Himanshu Sarpotdar, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Mumbai-Pune Express Way ( Bor Ghat ) by Himanshu Sarpotdar, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai-Pune expressway tunnels...

















[/url]Bhatan Tunnel, Mumbai-Pune Expressway by Ankush Yaduvanshi, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

KARACHI!
Pictures from Karachi Thread


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Lavasa pune India





















































Image credit to there owner


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

lavasa pune cont







































































Image credit to resp. owners


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Raigarh Fort Pune India














































Image credit to resp. owners


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Rajasthan India


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

MUZAFFARABAD, PAKISTAN (Capital of Azaad Kashmir)


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

LAHORE, PAKISTAN


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lavasa looks beautiful. Especially during the monsoon.


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Infosys campus, Bangalore, India








[/url]Infosys Campus, Bangalore, India by Anil Cm, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Infosys, Bangalore visited on 23 Aug 2008 by Anil Cm, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Infosys Campus, Bangalore, India by Anil Cm, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

[/url]Infosys - Bangalore by Mukul Kundu, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Infosys by Ashwin Kumar, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Infosys by Ashwin Kumar, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Infosys Mysore, India








[/url]Infosys, Mysore by syed ghazanfer, on Flickr[/IMG]










cc : glassdoor


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Infosys Pune, India










cc : fanpop.com










Pune, Maharashtra, India










cc : 3.bp.blogspot.com


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ramoji Film City, Hyderabad, India....THE LARGEST FILM PRODUCTION STUDIO IN THE WORLD










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ojaJ7KpV5VU/VpvK0EP0k5I/AAAAAAAAEGU/3pFymGcFtY8/s1600/DSC_0073.JPG










http://www.thewildlifeofindia.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/ramoji-film-city.jpg










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-us61EAO9IhQ/VpvLN34jH5I/AAAAAAAAEGg/ZB3ehLESxYk/s1600/DSC_0058.JPG



















https://www.holidify.com/images/compressed/attractions/attr_1879.jpg


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ramoji Film city. source : wikipedia


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

The above video is from Navi Mumbai, a suburb of Mumbai






The second one in South Mumbai


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Some glimpses of Rajasthan.....





Udaipur





Kumbhalgarh





Bundi


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Udaipur City aerial view











Jodhpur from Mehrangarh Fort


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

PESHAWAR, PAKISTAN


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

New Amritsar Gate, Amritsar, Punjab, India















*stunning views of the Golden Temple & the newly built Amritsar Heritage walk*


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chennai, Tamil Nadu, India


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN
*Ranked 2nd most beautiful capital in the world!*


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

I hope the pictures of Pakistani cities like Peshawar, Muzaffarabad, Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi that i posted change any misconceptions people have about Pakistan! Pakistan has always been misunderstood and it is definitely not, "hell on earth", as some people say. I have to admit that Pakistan was very dangerous and the infrastructure was crap only 2 years ago, but its come a long way from then! Pakistan's infrastructure and economy is growing rapidly and the change is noticeable. Terrorist attacks have went down by A WHOLE LOT and Karachi especially has improved a lot in every aspect. Security, safety and tourism. Btw Pakistan is not a failed state anymore according to MSCI, it is now officially an emerging market. Pakistanis are sick of hearing the term, "failed state". You can say anything, but you can't deny that Pakistan has come a long way. I want to end off by saying, lets leave the politics to the politicians and do our part to embrace eachother and create peace and unity in our region! Thank you!
Love from Pakistan 💚


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just in case you missed the pictures. The pictures i posted are through pages 22-24!


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*dear 561936* kindly don't involve politics in this thread & please post 6-7 pictures per post maximum


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hyderabad , Sindh 

*one of the oldest city in the region *


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry for posting so many pictures at one time. I am new to skyscrapercity and was never told about that. I wont make the same mistake again. As far as politics go, i saw a lot of people saying really negative things about karachi when it was the banner. The whole point of my post was to condemn petty politics and i said nothing negative or political. Though I see how that could have been a potential problem for a forum. Every cityscape or skyline has a story and i wanted to tell that story. However, I will be careful of what i post next time.


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

561936 said:


> I hope the pictures of Pakistani cities like Peshawar, Muzaffarabad, Lahore, Islamabad and Karachi that i posted change any misconceptions people have about Pakistan! Pakistan has always been misunderstood and it is definitely not, "hell on earth", as some people say. I have to admit that Pakistan was very dangerous and the infrastructure was crap only 2 years ago, but its come a long way from then! Pakistan's infrastructure and economy is growing rapidly and the change is noticeable. Terrorist attacks have went down by A WHOLE LOT and Karachi especially has improved a lot in every aspect. Security, safety and tourism. Btw Pakistan is not a failed state anymore according to MSCI, it is now officially an emerging market. Pakistanis are sick of hearing the term, "failed state". You can say anything, but you can't deny that Pakistan has come a long way. I want to end off by saying, lets leave the politics to the politicians and do our part to embrace eachother and create peace and unity in our region! Thank you!
> Love from Pakistan ��


Its ok bro. Fact is the present generation of Indians & Pakistanis have been tutored to adhere to "set" narratives. I agree there are genuine issues but we have become immensely blind to the pain & sufferings of those who had to bear the brunt of Partition. How many times have we been asked to remember that Partition was indeed the argest mass migration in human history resulting in at least a million casualty? Both sides suffered. There are millions in both countries, who became refugees in their own countries, who never wanted to leave their ancestral properties to travel to far off lands. Till today the ones living in both countries are searching for answers. Till today there's a severe longing to reach out to the other side. _E.g- Happened with me. A Pakistani once cried just after I uttered the name "Jalandhar". Only the name that too. He became inconsolable for some time.I couldn't gather till he told me about his grandmother who passed away some time back & then the story went ahead_. This is the reason that both Indians & Pakistanis feel emotionally connected to one another, especially those whose families suffered. There's a tremendous willingness to visit & see each other. My family is one among millions that suffered. They never looked back but the pain persists till date. Imagine leaving your family/neighbourhood to move out for higher education or jobs. We do feel the pain. Don't we.

Anyways, peace seems distant at the moment. Hence all we need is a civilised code of conduct & decency when dealing with each other especially during interactions in forums.

PS - what I wrote might not be very closely related to your argument. But anyways felt like posting it. Good night.


----------



## 561936 (Apr 21, 2017)

I agree with you. Times have changed and sadly we have to move on. The whole point of my post was to show that. Im happy we were able to have a civil discussion and come to a conclusion. My intentions were not political and they were definitely not aimed at smearing any countries image. I personally love the pictures of India. Keep it up! 



ababhikban74 said:


> Its ok bro. Fact is the present generation of Indians & Pakistanis have been tutored to adhere to "set" narratives. I agree there are genuine issues but we have become immensely blind to the pain & sufferings of those who had to bear the brunt of Partition. How many times have we been asked to remember that Partition was indeed the argest mass migration in human history resulting in at least a million casualty? Both sides suffered. There are millions in both countries, who became refugees in their own countries, who never wanted to leave their ancestral properties to travel to far off lands. Till today the ones living in both countries are searching for answers. Till today there's a severe longing to reach out to the other side. _E.g- Happened with me. A Pakistani once cried just after I uttered the name "Jalandhar". Only the name that too. He became inconsolable for some time.I couldn't gather till he told me about his grandmother who passed away some time back & then the story went ahead_. This is the reason that both Indians & Pakistanis feel emotionally connected to one another, especially those whose families suffered. There's a tremendous willingness to visit & see each other. My family is one among millions that suffered. They never looked back but the pain persists till date. Imagine leaving your family/neighbourhood to move out for higher education or jobs. We do feel the pain. Don't we.
> 
> Anyways, peace seems distant at the moment. Hence all we need is a civilised code of conduct & decency when dealing with each other especially during interactions in forums.
> 
> PS - what I wrote might not be very closely related to your argument. But anyways felt like posting it. Good night.


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

South Asia as a whole is beautiful. Just like Europe. Too much diversity in both landscape & cultures stuffed in a relatively smaller piece of land. Let economic development start trickling in, all will become ok since all countries will have to become economically integrated just like Europe today. I sincerely hope there isn't an apocalypse in our part of the world before things start settling down, just how the catastrophic WW2 changed Europe. You & I might not live till the time there's a much more integrated & unified South Asia but hopes will remain.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Boat Basin, Karachi


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

*Karachi, Pakistan*


Frere Hall










Clifton Beach Skyline


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Noida India


Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BTBZe5uFvQM/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gsouza said:


> Noida
> 
> 01
> 
> ...


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

561936 said:


> ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN
> *Ranked 2nd most beautiful capital in the world!*


those pictures are beautiful


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*video credit:* Pak travel And Adventure


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai, India








[/url]DSC_7960 by Chanakya Vaishnav, on Flickr[/IMG]

originally posted by our beloved Jinka bhai in Mumbai SSC forum. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140187463&postcount=14197


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Lahore*










Lahore Museum


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Murree , Punjab , Pakistan*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

Astola Island , Balochistan

*source: https://www.dawn.com/news/1305190*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Peshawar , KP , Pakistan*




















Peshawar Today ..  by PeshawarX, on Flickr


#Peshawar KPK, Pakistan  by Muhammad Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sanjog mhatre





Pals_RGB said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRRCrOXheqH/





jinka sreekanth said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BT6n4c2Fdjc/?tagged=mumbai&hl=en





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright hindustantimes





yogiraj said:


> credit Incredible India


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore*



dizzie35 said:


> The 150 year old Government College University





dizzie35 said:


> Queen Mary's College, established 1905





500 said:


> Fort Road Food Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dizzie35 said:


> Heritage Museum


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore*



OmI92 said:


> Credits: Uzair Aziz





500 said:


> Emporium Mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...





500 said:


> Jail Road





500 said:


> Canal Road


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

More..



OmI92 said:


> Emporium mall
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dizzie35 said:


> Central Command Centre; Lahore Police





dizzie35 said:


> Cycling in Lahore





OmI92 said:


> Credits: Yasir Nisar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Lahore*




dizzie35 said:


> Scenes from Lahore


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Gujarat, India


gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


>





yogiraj said:


> cont..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Karachi

Aerial view of KPT interchange & Centre Point tower


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Pune India


yogiraj said:


> cont..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yogiraj said:


> Image belongs to there resp. owner.


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar





streets of Amritsar, Punjab


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

gurugram(gurgaon), India


gsouza said:


> DLF Golf and Country Club
> 
> 01
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting : Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  karan__clicks


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting : Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  kaustubh005





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright deccanherald_official


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

more of Mumbai India


jinka sreekanth said:


> Now they are going for *two commercial towers* in which one already u/c.
> 
> photocopyright diptygurjar





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright zuala_ch





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  zeeshankhan1291





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright theofficial.sagnik





yogiraj said:


> n some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Intoxication said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> Seriously no city in South Asia can compete with Mumbai when it comes to having a skyline!! :cheers:


Actually speaking this pic is just show the old island city. When it comes to buildings >20 floors probably only Shanghai or Sau-paulo can compete with Mumbai as literally they are everywhere including suburbs. Mumbai has 6 satellite cities all with 15-50 floors buildings.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Which are the satellite cities? Thane? Navi Mumbai?


----------



## devendra1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Intoxication said:


> Which are the satellite cities? Thane? Navi Mumbai?


Yes but Thane has 5 different cities (municipal corporations). Most of the mid rises are in Thane and Navi Mumbai though.


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

Harmandir Sahib, Amritsar





streets of Amritsar, Punjab


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Navi Mumbai ,Maharashtra,India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright Mémoire2cité


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Bengaluru, India


Manjunath kasigavi said:


> *Commissariat Road *
> 
> Commissariat Road by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> 
> ...





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> * St. Marks Circle *
> 
> St Marks Circle by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> 
> St Marks Circle by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> *Near Church Street *
> 
> Bengaluru by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> Lavelle Road during evening
> 
> Lavelle Road by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Lavelle Road by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> * Bengaluru Streets *
> 
> Bengaluru Streets  by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> 
> We can see Kingfisher Towers u/c





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> JW Marriot & UB City by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> 
> UB City by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> 
> Outside UB City  by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> *UB City, Bengaluru *
> 
> 
> UB City Arena by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr
> ...





Manjunath kasigavi said:


> *Isckon Temple, Bengaluru *
> 
> Isckon Temple, Bengaluru  by Manjunathkasigavi, on Flickr


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

kolkata,west bengal,india



Suncity said:


> photo copyright wheresarjun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Gurgaon, Haryana*









https://www.instagram.com/p/BU6MpfXge6w/


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BT5jLBphFqP/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BWUcl-hg-7p/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BUWdHmBlMQL/


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Very nice!! I really like Gurgaon & Noida!


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ continued


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi , Sindh , Pakistan*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

^^ more of Karachi


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

SURAT, GUJARAT, INDIA


AjayGJ21 said:


> All pics are Displaying VNSGU Campus. The Road visible in pics is UM Road passing through VNSGU Campus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cube.Infrastructure said:


> _CC-myself_





Cube.Infrastructure said:


> *VIP Road*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AjayGJ21 said:


> Cc- Surat Skyline Fb


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

NEW DELHI, INDIA


MumbaiManiac said:


> https://twitter.com/meprvn/status/886977221113466880





Neelabh said:


> 20170522_130433 by hi_nilabh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170522_125645 by hi_nilabh, on Flickr





Neelabh said:


> 20170630_173016 by hi_nilabh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20170630_173029 by hi_nilabh, on Flickr
> ...





Neelabh said:


> https://images.trvl-media.com/hotels/1000000/570000/562300/562208/7f727439_z.jpg


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai, Maharashtra, India


















































































cc : KB dear


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai continued.....



























































































cc : KB dear


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai Meri Jaan.....

view from an apartment complex in Suburban Mumbai.


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Matheran toy train ride, Suburban Mumbai, Maharashtra, India










Matheran, Maharashtra, India





































cc : 3.blogspot.com

This last one offers a breathtaking view. One can clearly see the toy train. Matheran, located in Suburban Mumbai, is a popular tourist spot especially during monsoons.










cc : Myodysseys travel photography


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Dudhsagar falls, Goa-Karnataka border, India

One can clearly see express trains passing. This is the spot where the trains stop for some time so that passengers/tourists can come out of the coaches to enjoy the view.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

9th Avenue, *Islamabad*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Sindh*


*Courtesy: Wikipedia*



*Kirthar national Park , Jamshoro , Sindh*





























*Ranikot Fort (world's largest fort.)* 





















*video courtesy: Badar Bashir*


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Balochistan *


Gwadar, Pakistan. by umairadeeb, on Flickr

*Kund Malir*

Women in veil by umairadeeb, on Flickr


Witch's castle by umairadeeb, on Flickr

*ormara *

One of the most beautiful beach in Pakistan by umairadeeb, on Flickr


Buzi Pass, Makran Coastal Highway, Balochistan by umairadeeb, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*khyber pakhtunkhuwa , Pakistan*

Swat 

Izmis Lake by umairadeeb, on Flickr

*upper dir*

Lamoti village in Kumrat Valley, Upper Dir by umairadeeb, on Flickr


*peshawar*


ISLAMIA COLLEGE ,PESHAWAR by TARIQ SULEMANI, on Flickr


Peshawar Golf Club, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan by Saffy H, on Flickr


The Khyber Hills from Hayatabad in Peshawar, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan by Saffy H, on Flickr


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Peshawar*


Bab-E-Peshawar Flyover, Hayatabad Peshawar by PeshawarX, on Flickr


Gulbahar - G.T Road Peshawar by PeshawarX, on Flickr


Cloudy Weather in Peshawar by PeshawarX, on Flickr


Peshawar .. by PeshawarX, on Flickr


Bab-E-Peshawar Flyover, Jamrud Road Peshawar ..  by PeshawarX, on Flickr


Bab-E-Peshawar Flyover by PeshawarX, on Flickr


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Kolkatta,India


Suncity said:


> _photo copyright soumyadipto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photos copyright d0thr4ki_deep16_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


yogiraj said:


> image credit to owner





yogiraj said:


> Image credited to there owners





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright rkcol





KB335ci2 said:


> SEAR (East)


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wonderful south asian !


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*New Islamabad International Airport*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Independence day celebrations in Lahore,Pakistan*

Photo creditsunjab Government fb & twitter handles.


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

KOLKATA, INDIA


Suncity said:


> photos copyright unknown
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photos copyright ankichoudhury_
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Hyderabad, India


kailash9999 said:


> cc of Swaroop Photography;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> cc of *Santhosh Kumar‎;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> cc of *Dave Sexton;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> cc of* Prudhvi Chowdary;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> Wait till you see this :cheers:
> 
> cc of *Rahul Phil;*


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ IT & Financial district, Hyderabad, India


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bengaluru, Karnataka, India








[/url]Bangalore by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_080921 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_080931 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_081014 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_081018 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_081130 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bengaluru continued....








[/url]IMG_20170819_081237 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_081325 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_081423 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170819_082731 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170812_114856 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170814_165057 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170816_161008 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170816_162939 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170816_163620 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_20170816_163543 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Bengaluru....








[/url]IMG_20170817_140200 by Rahul Aryan, on Flickr[/IMG]





































The last few belongs to Bengaluru Namma metro...


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*


credits: Saad saeed









downtown 














































*credits: Israr Shah*


















NED Road


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*KARACHI*












downtown








*credits: Khalid bin Ismail*


Bagh e Ibne Qasim, Karachi by Miandad Rahoojo, on Flickr


credits: Bahria town















































DHA




*video by Fuzzy Mavic*


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Thrissur, South India


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

*Quetta, Balochistan* By Hydaspes' Lightbox


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo ,Sri Lanka*


IMGP6318 by ken, on Flickr


Colombo city skyscrapers. by Geemath Wijesinghe, on Flickr


VIM_7627 by vimukthi Embuldeniya, on Flickr


View toward Colombo from Living rooom Balcony by Ajith Samarasundera, on Flickr


Altair - Colombo by Yoshika Kehelpannala, on Flickr


Galle Face by Teseum, on Flickr


Colombo by Nicholas David, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

less-urbanized suburbs of Colombo from air
(Photos by me)


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Navi Mumbai, India


MumbaiManiac said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUrvRdujx2O/
> 
> Uran-seawoods railway line in background along with silhouette of Mumbai's skyline





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright india_ig





MumbaiManiac said:


> Reliance corporate park, Ghansoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Dhaka, Bangladesh


Dhaka April by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka April by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka, Bangladesh by ASaber91, on Flickr


Dhaka August 2017 by ASaber91, on Flickr


20170722_145328-03 by Palash Das, on Flickr


Dhaka City by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

New cable stayed bridge, Kota, Rajasthan, India


Illusionist said:


> Chambal Bridge opened for public





n20 said:


> ^^ Cool 6-lane cable-stayed bridge (Kota bypass)... and looks nice at night too...
> a few more photos-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

Gurgaon,India
Originally posted by *Pals_RGB*











From Google maps

Credit goes to the uploader


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Next page --->>>


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Noida* 

_All pictures from Instagram_


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Kolkata, India


arvind1982 said:


> *PICTURE COURTESY: ABIN CHAUDHURI DESIGN STUDIO*
> 
> *THE NEW TOWN SCHOOL BY NIGHT, NEW TOWN, RAJARHAT*





MrRi8 said:


>





diptadeepdas said:


> Eco Park, New Town, Kolkata
> 
> 
> DSC09489 (6) by Kalyan Bhattacharya, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Gurgaon* ..... from Google maps


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Mumbai, India 
Cant wait to see how the skyline will look once the construction finishes (if it ever does:bash::bash


photocopyright  s_koli_photography
Mumbai, India











Rahul vangani









photocopyright traveller.mood

photocopyright hajraahmadphotography









Photocopyright adityagund


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Karachi*


----------



## anujmittal (Sep 13, 2015)

jinka sreekanth said:


> Gurgaon,India
> 
> From Google maps
> 
> Credit goes to the uploader


Which place in gurgaon ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos, but dont forget to give proper credits to your posts/photos


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

anujmittal said:


> Which place in gurgaon ?


Sector 62


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Trivandrum , Kerala , India 



Xeno Axe said:


> Source: Technopark Website


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Chennai , Tamil Nadu , India 



nashcode said:


> Source: https://www.facebook.com/groups/chennaiphotowalk/


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Chennai, Tamil Nadu , India 



Arul Murugan said:


> *Kanthachavadi*
> 
> source: Kannan, google
> 
> ...


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

del


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Colombo City Center


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

https://youtu.be/UHFVHenLl2A


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

https://youtu.be/WqDR7ytBdqM


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

https://youtu.be/8KgXnXU9hBM


----------



## advaitya (Jan 26, 2013)

I need to learn how to copy paste messages!


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Nuwara Eliya, Sri Lanka aka Little England


----------



## Colombo Express (Mar 22, 2010)

Galle, Sri Lanka Dutch Colonial Heritage site


----------



## m.sohaib98 (Dec 11, 2014)

^^
Karachi

*source:* Instagram 


credit to the respective photographers


frere town









PECHS









Shahrah-e-faisal









DHA









sind club 


















clifton









clifton skyline from keamari



























crescent bay 









Shaheed-e-millat Road 









clifton


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai,India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright mananambani





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  lovellrodricks





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright osmosisfithubindia


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Navi Mumbai, boasting one of the most advanced city infrastructures in South Asia.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*India's first world heritage city, Amdavad*

*Sarkhej Roza*
cc.anandchinmay








cc. Harshil Poriya










*Street scenes
*








by parthdenrgy
















[/url]A (8) by kashic umashankar, on Flickr










*Ambapur Stepwel*









Saumil Shah










by jazza1








[/url]IMG_20170126_085102 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

The mosque behind Dada Hari ni Vav
IMG_20170126_125344 by AdithyaDushyanth, on Flickr

*Hutheesing Jain Temple*









*And you can end your day at the riverfront of the Sabramati river
*


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Mumbai, India
X Posting:



anujmittal said:


> link


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright sahilrikhye
•


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Mumbai looking good! Is that a Metro/Monorail track at the bottom right of the picture?


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

^^
Monorail .


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Karachi pic by fellow forumer M W Ahmed


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Pune, India


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ which area is this?? Hinjewadi??


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Navi Mumbai, India


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright tianyi.lu
> •





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright deeparulekar
> •





Travancore13 said:


>


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Gurgaon, India


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright sarath4u
> •





Coolguyz said:


> cc destination.photographers





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright d_virtual_eye
> •





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright rohil.visariya
> •


----------



## mirzazeehan1989 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Dhaka,Bangladesh*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Nice! This place needs more diversity other than the same pictures of Mumbai and karachi


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Dhaka's looking good! It seems very packed & compact! Every more so than Mumbai!


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Trial run of the 27 km Orange line Metro Train in Lahore. With work on two more lines (Purple - 32 km & Blue - 24 km) to begin soon:

CC: Shehbaz Sharif's FB page


----------



## ababhikban74 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mumbai, Maharashtra, India





































Source : Mumbai Cityscapes India SSC page

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=445441&page=730


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Huge amount of construction work on in Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright divakar.satam





anujmittal said:


> source





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright gabutnik
> •





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright lochau88





anujmittal said:


> source





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright abhishekbhoite





Coolguyz said:


> cc asif_ali_mulani
> 
> Ambani convention center





Coolguyz said:


> Cladding of convention center has started


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*

Photo credits: Mansoor Basheer


Comrades by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Back Ashore by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


The Last Light by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr









From Afar by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Beyond the Vale by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Dark Vale by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


Entropy by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr

*Driving through Islamabad*

Credits: Faran Khan


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Cochin, Kerala, India


vjkrishn said:


> *Kakkanad*





vjkrishn said:


> *Infopark phase 1 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vjkrishn said:


>





vjkrishn said:


> *Ovation of the sea, world's second largest cruise ship docks at Cochin port.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vjkrishn said:


>


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Colombo *
The decorations are due to Vesak (Kinda like the Buddhist version of X-mas)



Gangarama during vesak 2K18 by Shamique Farook, on Flickr


Gangarama during vesak 2K18 by Shamique Farook, on Flickr


Gangarama during vesak 2K18 by Shamique Farook, on Flickr


Vesak Day (Full Moon Poya Day) - Colombo by Our Life at 10, on Flickr


Lotus tower -Colombo by manitha perera, on Flickr


2018-04-25-Colombo-101 by Chamath Silva, on Flickr


Pettah Market - Colombo by Our Life at 10, on Flickr


The Red Masjid - Colombo by Our Life at 10, on Flickr


Modern construction around Colombo by Our Life at 10, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kandy *, Sri Lanka


Kandy-113 by snellerphoto, on Flickr



Kandy, Sri Lanka by Bruce Biege, on Flickr


Kandy, Sri Lanka by Bruce Biege, on Flickr


NIGHT VIEW OF KANDY CITY by Shalaka Gamage, on Flickr


NIGHT VIEW OF KANDY CITY by Shalaka Gamage, on Flickr


----------



## Sikuru7.lk (Aug 28, 2015)

*Nuwara Eliya*, Sri Lanka


Nuwara Eliya by tpp1001, on Flickr


Nuwara Eliya by AE Warren, on Flickr



Nuwara Eliya by Göran Gustavsson, on Flickr



Untitled by Vinnie Cartabiano, on Flickr


Newara Eliya by Vinnie Cartabiano, on Flickr


DSC01493 by Tom Puetz, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth (Dec 26, 2010)

photocopyright mimosadosa


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bengaluru , Karnataka , India


----------



## SLrox (Dec 18, 2012)

Modern Emerging City of South Asia Colombo Sri Lanka


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Pune/ Pimpri-Chinwad region



















@shubham_kumar123










Image by: @sgex.in










Picture credits @_kaustubhh_










Picture credits @magdumshantanu80


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

New delhi





































Photos by ranjan.simkhada




























Photos by ashikaseem


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


Coolguyz said:


> cc saptesh_2.o
> 
> Goregaon





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  Craig Boehman


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

New residential sectors of Lucknow, India


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


Coolguyz said:


> cc mohsintaha
> 
> img upload





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright ankit.tamhane





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright fsmumbai





anujmittal said:


> No cranes on the third tower ? What's happening ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





anujmittal said:


> omkarghabade


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting :
Mumbai, India



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright goutham_j_


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Mumbai, India
X Posting 



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright patelldhruv'


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright pranshudubey





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright rrphotobucket





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright gupchup_photography
> •


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Delhi, India


gsouza said:


> 01 - Connaught Place & Civic Centre, New Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Mumbai, India


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright al3xp.wls





jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright  hiteshbedbansi





anujmittal said:


> 'You are in NYC's Central Park and looking at Manhattan skyline'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

X Posting 
Mumbai,India



anujmittal said:


> Goregaon East
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rishav371 (Oct 28, 2016)

Mumbai , Maharashtra , India


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Karachi, Pakistan





*


----------



## Usman ali (Jul 10, 2015)

*Islamabad, Pakistan





*


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photos Credit: BrainWing

Mumbai, India




























Photos Credit: Dose of Videos


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Hyderabad, India

Photos Credit: Stephen Ponugupati




































Photo Credit: Sravan Rides









Photo Credit: Saikanth Krishna














































Photos Credit: ExploreIndia



























Photo Credit: S H Vlog


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

*Kolkata, India
Photos Credit: Unified*


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

*Ahmedabad, India*
Photos Credit: Vedant Travel Diaries


----------



## Rismo (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

Gurugram city


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

_



_


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

Mumbai city













Kochi city













Pune city








GIFT City, Gandhinagar







Hyderabad city












Indirapuram, Uttar Pradesh







Sanpada, Navi Mumbai










Noida









Kolkata city


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

Bandra Kurla Complex 😍




 




Hiranandani Gardens Powai 😍


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

Rajkot, Gujarat


----------



## SLrox (Dec 18, 2012)

City of Colombo Sri Lanka


































Photo credits : harith_sankalpa 








HARITH SANKALPA (@harith_sankalpa) • Instagram photos and videos


25K Followers, 7,113 Following, 393 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from HARITH SANKALPA (@harith_sankalpa)




instagram.com


----------



## SLrox (Dec 18, 2012)

Colombo Lotus Tower Sri Lanka


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

*Mumbai city*
Credits: Towering Goals













*Hyderabad city*












*Pune city












Chennai city













Bangalore city













Kochi city







*


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

*New Delhi














*


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## worldream (Aug 13, 2015)

—


----------



## KalashniKaul (Aug 21, 2021)

*Omaxe New Chandigarh Township




*


----------

